# Retirement associations - Emergency Services



## mariomike (14 Jul 2016)

Emergency Services retirement associations provide social, emotional and information support to their members. 

Perhaps this could be a thread for members who belong to ( non-union ) retirement associations.

I have been a member of the Toronto Paramedic Pioneer Association since 1997. The TPPA is a registered non-profit organization incorporated on May 24, 1989.

Membership is afforded to Paramedics ( that includes Supervisors, Commanders and Chiefs ) who have completed 25 years of service with the Department. 
( All service is full-time, as the Department has never employed part-timers. )

There is a Supervisor at HQ assigned to the TPPA. 

We used to have our luncheon meetings at Emergency Services HQ, but outgrew that and now rent a banquet room. 
The Chief, or a Deputy Chief, bring us up to date on what's new at the Department. The Padre has a moment of silence for members who have passed away and there is always a guest speaker. The topics are often about pension and benefits. 

There are regular newsletters and excursions etc. 

They do hospital and home visits. 

They also send an Honour Guard to member funerals. 

Assistance is provided to members, including their spouses, with legal and other administrative matters resulting from the death of a family member.

There is a Memorial Wall located in the front lobby of Emergency Services Headquarters. 
It was dedicated on May 22, 2001. It is fitted with brass brass plates containing the names, dates and photos of our colleagues who have passed away. 
The online version contains the same information that you will find on the memorial in the lobby.

There is also a Benevolent Association that is open to all members, regardless of years of service.


----------

